# What movie title describes your life?



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2012)

A friend posted this on his FB page and the only thing I can think of for me is Kill Bill Vol 2 and One for the Money. So what is yours?


----------



## Bearsy (Jan 29, 2012)

Alone in the Dark

wait are we not describing our sex life?

In that case, The Pursuit of Happyness.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 29, 2012)

A Life Less Ordinary


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 29, 2012)

Gone in 60 Seconds



Bearsy said:


> ...*not* describing our sex life?



* Ohhhhhh.... * *cough* disregard that.

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 29, 2012)

Strangeland


----------



## Zowie (Jan 29, 2012)

Art School Confidential.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 29, 2012)

Pathology


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 29, 2012)

Failure To Launch


----------



## escapist (Jan 29, 2012)

Right now? 

Office Space.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2012)

Grace of My Heart


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 29, 2012)

At this moment...
Much Ado about nothing.


----------



## fritzi (Jan 29, 2012)

What a nice new thread idea!

Right now I'd say : 

"It's complicated"


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 29, 2012)

Jackass


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2012)

From Here To Eternity


----------



## Mishty (Jan 29, 2012)

_Love and a .45_

or

_Clueless_

..possibly _There Will Be Blood_


----------



## furious styles (Jan 29, 2012)

the man who knew too little


----------



## toni (Jan 29, 2012)

Against all odds


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 30, 2012)

Triumph of the Will


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 30, 2012)

I am Legend


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2012)

Braveheart


----------



## agouderia (Jan 30, 2012)

"Up in the Air"

- although I want to stress that I do not fire people to make a living  !


----------



## Windigo (Jan 30, 2012)

Kitchen confidential


----------



## Melian (Jan 30, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Strangeland



Dammit! You are too fast.

2nd choice: Lost Highway.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 30, 2012)

Cum Dumpsters 8


----------



## Durin (Jan 31, 2012)

Groundhog Day


----------



## idontspeakespn (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd say...

Doubt.


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 1, 2012)

As Good As It Gets


----------



## Anjula (Feb 1, 2012)

Faster Pussycat! Kill, kill


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre (Feb 2, 2012)

Right now I'd say "A series of unfortunate events"


----------



## topher38 (Feb 2, 2012)

The Third Man


----------



## Bighairyman (Feb 5, 2012)

The Big Lebowski. Only because I like pot, white russians, rugs, art, and bowling. :happy:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 10, 2012)

Because I'm Good Enough, Smart Enough, and Doggone It People Like Me --The Stuart Smally Story


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 14, 2012)

"Steel Magnolia"

But when I get into my dark moods, then it's "Misery"


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Nov 15, 2012)

Downfall, went from a proud person to a quibbering wreck in the matter of years.
All I need now is the shaking hand.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 15, 2012)

Poetic Justice


----------



## biglynch (Nov 15, 2012)

Sexy Beast


----------



## Mishty (Nov 15, 2012)

Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close


----------



## viracocha (Nov 15, 2012)

Blazing Saddles, and hokey as it is working on Eat, Pray, Love.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 15, 2012)

Care Bears: The Movie


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 15, 2012)

Seeking a Friend for the end of the World


----------



## Tad (Nov 15, 2012)

What I fear would be most appropriate: Goonies
What I think would be wicked cool, but is totally incorrect: Dangerous Liasons

After getting that far I admit to cheatingI went to IMDB and started searching likely words. On an unrelated note, did you know that there are no movies with boring in their name?

I finally settled on one. Sadly, I did not find it by searching the first word in the Title.

Lust, Caution


----------



## agouderia (Nov 15, 2012)

Tad said:


> What I think would be wicked cool, but is totally incorrect: Dangerous Liasons
> 
> I finally settled on one. Sadly, I did not find it by searching the first word in the Title.
> 
> Lust, Caution



LOL ... I've been cracking up trying to imagine you as Valmont ... turned more into a comedy on village politics in my head (.. especially since I know village & chateau of Valmont en Normandie quite well).
Who would've been cast as Marquise de Merteuil? Or Mme de Tourvel?

But imo you've settled on the right director - you seem to have the makings of being an authentic Ang Lee character!


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 15, 2012)

Orange County


----------



## The Dark Lady (Nov 15, 2012)

Practical Magic


----------



## f0nzw0rth (Nov 15, 2012)

Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 15, 2012)

The Hunger Games
Fried Green Tomatos
American Pie
Supersize Me
Sea Biscuit
Tombstone?


----------



## Tad (Nov 16, 2012)

agouderia said:


> But imo you've settled on the right director - you seem to have the makings of being an authentic Ang Lee character!



tsk--this is title only! No relation to the contents of movie implied! (were in the latter I'd probably have to go Disney to express the degree of non-offensiveness)


----------



## sarahe543 (Nov 16, 2012)

four weddings and a funeral


----------



## agouderia (Nov 16, 2012)

Tad said:


> tsk--this is title only! No relation to the contents of movie implied! (were in the latter I'd probably have to go Disney to express the degree of non-offensiveness)



No - not Disney! Judging from your posts - you do seem to have the ability to stress the positive in every situation. But that would be the only match for Disney imo. Because your views also literally tend to be too grown up and multi-dimensional for Disney.

I rest my case - Ang Lee was your perfect choice from the start.

His movies - despite the title you chose - are not raunchy let alone offensive. He's wonderful at showing complex characters caught up in the insanities and contradictions of life in different settings (social, geographic, historical, cultural) - combined with brilliant cinematography. What's wrong with that?
Choosing him is more a compliment to your good taste!


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Nov 16, 2012)

The Mack/SPRUNG


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 16, 2012)

Irreconcilable Differences


----------



## freakyfred (Nov 16, 2012)

Better Than Sex
B)


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 18, 2012)

Some days I feel like Cleopatra Jones. I feel like doing kung fu on ignorant people's asses.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 22, 2012)

the brother from another planet


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 22, 2012)

To Have And Have Not


----------



## Donnybrook (Nov 22, 2012)

Eyes Wide Shut, or Eat Pray Love


----------



## Kazak (Nov 27, 2012)

As Good As It Gets


----------



## samuraiscott (Dec 2, 2012)

Deep Impact or Armageddon. I am in the parts where people die.


----------



## MrBob (Dec 3, 2012)

Uncle Buck...I am slowly turning into John Candy.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 3, 2012)

Dude, Where's my car?


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 3, 2012)

The Grinch


----------



## Isa (Dec 3, 2012)

Diary of a Mad Black Woman


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 3, 2012)

Punk. Drunk. Love.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 5, 2012)

Youth in Revolt


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 5, 2012)

Death Bed, the Bed that Eats.


----------



## cakeboy (Dec 5, 2012)

Snatch Adams.

(Yes, my life is a porn parody.)


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Dec 6, 2012)

Better Off Dead


----------



## Kazak (Dec 6, 2012)

ClockworkOrange said:


> Better Off Dead



you win. i stole yours for twitter #WhatMovieTitleDescribesYourLife


----------



## bigmac (Dec 6, 2012)

_*Dazed and Confused*_


----------



## MrBob (Dec 6, 2012)

Actually change min from Uncle Buck...I feel like I've been in 500 Days of Summer...plus sequels.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 6, 2012)

:shocked: Will you marry me?



ClockworkOrange said:


> Better Off Dead


----------



## Specter (Dec 7, 2012)

Alone in the Dark


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 24, 2013)

I would say nothing short of heaven...incrediable life I have with my absolutely wonderful partner. Dean. he is the greatest thing since candy apples and he puts up with me which is not easy but he has mellowed me out a bit.


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 24, 2013)

The Magic of Ordinary Days

:happy:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 24, 2013)

"In Darkness"


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 25, 2013)

From Hell


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 2, 2013)

Stardust (with that little dancing vignette by DeNiro Teeheehee


----------



## balletguy (Mar 2, 2013)

jaws....


----------



## cakeboy (Mar 2, 2013)

Womb Raider.


----------

